# New Website worldmarkbywyndham.com - January 2022



## Eric B

Just got the invitation to register for the new website by email.  I didn't get a prior email, but registered in response to this one.  First impressions:
1. It's nice that it's set up for multifactor authentication
2. Still a work in progress - the resort information displayed on individual resort pages is incomplete:
  a. Specific room types are missing, but do show up on availability searches.
  b. The information presented is not as good as that on the Club Wyndham site for the resorts - I didn't look too far, but couldn't find any floorplans.  The Wyndham side is spotty in this area, too, though.
3. Search function is spotty at the top of the site.
4. Availability Calendar function for individual resorts is inferior to the Club Wyndham site availability calendar.
  a. You have to select a specific room size to get a display of availability
  b. The resulting display has less information on it regarding number of units available than is currently on the WorldMark site - it only shows particular days with at least one room available
  c. Once you select a check in and check out date, the result shows only the room size you selected but does include the number of units available to the same extent as the current WorldMark site
5. Searching for availability from the map functions similar to how the Club Wyndham site function does and returns a list or room sizes available for the various resorts in the area you've searched along with the credits required for the dates selected.  This seems an improvement to the current WorldMark site in that it provides results from all resorts in a map region rather than being limited to a single resort or a preset region - that is, you can limit it to an area you want to go to that is reasonably related like Texas rather than all of the midwest or an area that crosses region borders like New Mexico and Colorado.
6. Registering for the website for one ownership resulted in having a grouped log in for all my ownerships (I have two resale WM contracts) with an option to switch between them without logging out.  This was a bit unexpected, but a nice attribute.
7. There is still some missing functionality - for example, I was unable to locate the Exchange Plus forms or the spot for transferring credits to other WM accounts; although I didn't look for terribly long.

Feedback I would provide (and did on the give feedback tab):
1. The availability calendar should be modified to display all room sizes rather than just one size.  This could be through including an option to "Display All Suite Types"
2. They should continue to populate the resort information.  It's not clear why the amount of information is different between the Club Wyndham and the WorldMark by Wyndham sites.
3. Missing functionality such as inter-account credit transfers should be implemented before the old site is sunset.

@HitchHiker71, is anyone providing feedback to Wyndham for the WorldMark side of things?  I've seen some sporadic comments about the new site, but nothing as well organized as what you did for the Wyndham side of things.


Your new owner website, worldmarkbywyndham.com, has officially launched! You should've received an invite last month, but we noticed you still aren't registered. (If you registered recently, you can ignore this email.)

*Create your online account right now, in just a few minutes.*A few tips for registering:Have your owner number handy.
Be prepared to create a secure username and password.
Bookmark the new web address, worldmarkbywyndham.com, on all of your devices.Your old owner website, _worldmarktheclub.com_, will soon be discontinued. Visit your new site and create an account by *Jan. 31* to keep searching, booking, and — most importantly — vacationing. ​*Please note: You may encounter issues with certain features over the next few weeks. We appreciate your patience as we work behind the scenes to fix these bugs ASAP.*


----------



## DaveNV

Did the email say the new site is now finished?  I got an invitation email about a month ago and explored things, but details on the site were spotty, as you have described.  I had trouble logging into the old site yesterday, so went to the new site to try and log in.  It still seems very minimal, compared to the greater data shown on the old site. So to my mind, it doesn't look like it's much better than it was a month ago.

Dave


----------



## Eric B

DaveNV said:


> Did the email say the new site is now finished?  I got an invitation email about a month ago and explored things, but details on the site were spotty, as you have described.  I had trouble logging into the old site yesterday, so went to the new site to try and log in.  It still seems very minimal, compared to the greater data shown on the old site. So to my mind, it doesn't look like it's much better than it was a month ago.
> 
> Dave



It didn't come out and say it's finished and included the disclaimer that they're working behind the scenes to fix bugs ASAP, but they did say the old web site will be discontinued soon and I should register by the end of this month.  I agree that it's a step back in a number of ways from what the old site provided; that's why I posted my initial thoughts on it, hoping others would chime in with what they notice.  For the latest iteration of the Club Wyndham site, @HitchHiker71 and @Richelle acted as a great conduit for the feedback provided by folks in the Wyndham forum on problems we encountered there.  Don't know if we have any IT savvy folks on the WorldMark side, but I'm pretty good about complaining about things I find wrong in the hopes we can get them fixed.


----------



## keno999

Eric B said:


> It didn't come out and say it's finished and included the disclaimer that they're working behind the scenes to fix bugs ASAP, but they did say the old web site will be discontinued soon and I should register by the end of this month.  I agree that it's a step back in a number of ways from what the old site provided; that's why I posted my initial thoughts on it, hoping others would chime in with what they notice.  For the latest iteration of the Club Wyndham site, @HitchHiker71 and @Richelle acted as a great conduit for the feedback provided by folks in the Wyndham forum on problems we encountered there.  Don't know if we have any IT savvy folks on the WorldMark side, but I'm pretty good about complaining about things I find wrong in the hopes we can get them fixed.


Hmmm, draft @HitchHiker71 ?


----------



## geist1223

This new site sucks. It appears they went for fancy Bells and Whistles vice simple functionality. Miss the old 4 months calendar and the ability to search different sized Units and Resorts quickly.


----------



## Eric B

keno999 said:


> Hmmm, draft @HitchHiker71 ?



I've been trying to drop some subtle hints in the hopes that he would volunteer....


----------



## markb53

Eric B said:


> Just got the invitation to register for the new website by email.  I didn't get a prior email, but registered in response to this one.  First impressions:
> 1. It's nice that it's set up for multifactor authentication
> 2. Still a work in progress - the resort information displayed on individual resort pages is incomplete:
> a. Specific room types are missing, but do show up on availability searches.
> b. The information presented is not as good as that on the Club Wyndham site for the resorts - I didn't look too far, but couldn't find any floorplans.  The Wyndham side is spotty in this area, too, though.
> 3. Search function is spotty at the top of the site.
> 4. Availability Calendar function for individual resorts is inferior to the Club Wyndham site availability calendar.
> a. You have to select a specific room size to get a display of availability
> b. The resulting display has less information on it regarding number of units available than is currently on the WorldMark site - it only shows particular days with at least one room available
> c. Once you select a check in and check out date, the result shows only the room size you selected but does include the number of units available to the same extent as the current WorldMark site
> 5. Searching for availability from the map functions similar to how the Club Wyndham site function does and returns a list or room sizes available for the various resorts in the area you've searched along with the credits required for the dates selected.  This seems an improvement to the current WorldMark site in that it provides results from all resorts in a map region rather than being limited to a single resort or a preset region - that is, you can limit it to an area you want to go to that is reasonably related like Texas rather than all of the midwest or an area that crosses region borders like New Mexico and Colorado.
> 6. Registering for the website for one ownership resulted in having a grouped log in for all my ownerships (I have two resale WM contracts) with an option to switch between them without logging out.  This was a bit unexpected, but a nice attribute.
> 7. There is still some missing functionality - for example, I was unable to locate the Exchange Plus forms or the spot for transferring credits to other WM accounts; although I didn't look for terribly long.
> 
> Feedback I would provide (and did on the give feedback tab):
> 1. The availability calendar should be modified to display all room sizes rather than just one size.  This could be through including an option to "Display All Suite Types"
> 2. They should continue to populate the resort information.  It's not clear why the amount of information is different between the Club Wyndham and the WorldMark by Wyndham sites.
> 3. Missing functionality such as inter-account credit transfers should be implemented before the old site is sunset.
> 
> @HitchHiker71, is anyone providing feedback to Wyndham for the WorldMark side of things?  I've seen some sporadic comments about the new site, but nothing as well organized as what you did for the Wyndham side of things.
> 
> 
> Your new owner website, worldmarkbywyndham.com, has officially launched! You should've received an invite last month, but we noticed you still aren't registered. (If you registered recently, you can ignore this email.)
> 
> *Create your online account right now, in just a few minutes.*A few tips for registering:Have your owner number handy.
> Be prepared to create a secure username and password.
> Bookmark the new web address, worldmarkbywyndham.com, on all of your devices.Your old owner website, _worldmarktheclub.com_, will soon be discontinued. Visit your new site and create an account by *Jan. 31* to keep searching, booking, and — most importantly — vacationing.*Please note: You may encounter issues with certain features over the next few weeks. We appreciate your patience as we work behind the scenes to fix these bugs ASAP.*



One of the things I think needs major work is Bonus Time on the new site. The old site was pretty great for booking bonus time reservations. On the new site it is very cumbersome to find bonus time availability. I have left a lot of feedback messages including about all the items you mentioned. Hopefully they a listening.


----------



## Eric B

geist1223 said:


> This new site sucks. It appears they went for fancy Bells and Whistles vice simple functionality. Miss the old 4 months calendar and the ability to search different sized Units and Resorts quickly.



That functionality does exist if you search from the resort map rather than the availability calendar.  It's actually a bit of an improvement because you can search multiple resorts across the region boundaries rather than limiting it to the set regions.


----------



## Eric B

markb53 said:


> One of the things I think needs major work is Bonus Time on the new site. The old site was pretty great for booking bonus time reservations. On the new site it is very cumbersome to find bonus time availability. I have left a lot of feedback messages including about all the items you mentioned. Hopefully they a listening.



That's where having someone with connections with Wyndham's IT department like @HitchHiker71 helps immensely.  (One more subtle hint....)


----------



## jaima

Eric B said:


> It didn't come out and say it's finished and included the disclaimer that they're working behind the scenes to fix bugs ASAP, but they did say the old web site will be discontinued soon and I should register by the end of this month.  I agree that it's a step back in a number of ways from what the old site provided; that's why I posted my initial thoughts on it, hoping others would chime in with what they notice.  For the latest iteration of the Club Wyndham site, @HitchHiker71 and @Richelle acted as a great conduit for the feedback provided by folks in the Wyndham forum on problems we encountered there.  Don't know if we have any IT savvy folks on the WorldMark side, but I'm pretty good about complaining about things I find wrong in the hopes we can get them fixed. cps counter chatib


My issue is OLD vs NEW. To basic you know


----------



## Eric B

One other item of interest for the new WorldMark site - it allowed me to make a reservation prior to 9:00 am EST/6:00 am PST today while the old WorldMark site won't even let me log in.  I had logged into the new one this morning to take a look at a couple of things and was a bit surprised that I was able to, so I tried reserving a week then canceling it.  Not sure why they have it set up that way - I haven't tried the 13-month point yet to see if that's available earlier.


----------



## Eric B

Yep; it gave me access to the 13-month point reservations prior to 9:00 am EST.


----------



## HitchHiker71

I’m not aware of anyone collecting and disseminating this type of feedback to Wyndham specific to the Worldmark website rollout - but I think it’s a good idea. I do know the product owner for the Worldmark website - or at least I did assuming he is still there - so I will broach this topic with him and see what type of response I get back. 

Specific to the actual work involved, the scope of effort isn’t as simple as collecting feedback and sending it along - it requires some familiarity with testing and documenting test cases endemic to IT QA type experience - which is what Richelle is especially good at given her IT background. This means that we need to identify a trusted resource that is an actual Worldmark owner with this type of background ideally and that has access to the new website to run through test scripts/cases. Neither of us are Worldmark owners though, hence the first hurdle to getting this off the ground. I will also float this to Richelle and reply back with additional feedback at that time. 

FYI I’m actually down in Wyndham OTA this weekend for a short getaway so my responses will be delayed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric B

HitchHiker71 said:


> I’m not aware of anyone collecting and disseminating this type of feedback to Wyndham specific to the Worldmark website rollout - but I think it’s a good idea. I do know the product owner for the Worldmark website - or at least I did assuming he is still there - so I will broach this topic with him and see what type of response I get back.
> 
> Specific to the actual work involved, the scope of effort isn’t as simple as collecting feedback and sending it along - it requires some familiarity with testing and documenting test cases endemic to IT QA type experience - which is what Richelle is especially good at given her IT background. This means that we need to identify a trusted resource that is an actual Worldmark owner with this type of background ideally and that has access to the new website to run through test scripts/cases. Neither of us are Worldmark owners though, hence the first hurdle to getting this off the ground. I will also float this to Richelle and reply back with additional feedback at that time.
> 
> FYI I’m actually down in Wyndham OTA this weekend for a short getaway so my responses will be delayed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks for helping out getting things set up so we can provide feedback!  I do have some familiarity with testing and evaluation, but it's related to blowing up stuff rather than IT, otherwise I would have volunteered to take a lead role....


----------



## bizaro86

Like Eric, I have a second WM resale account. I registered for the new website this week, and made a test reservation. The site put the reservation in the other account.


----------



## Eric B

bizaro86 said:


> Like Eric, I have a second WM resale account. I registered for the new website this week, and made a test reservation. The site put the reservation in the other account.



I had just done it as a test and immediately canceled it, but that might have happened with mine as well.  In the end, the credits and HK token wound up in the proper account after that.  It's definitely got some bugs in it.


----------



## bizaro86

Eric B said:


> I had just done it as a test and immediately canceled it, but that might have happened with mine as well.  In the end, the credits and HK token wound up in the proper account after that.  It's definitely got some bugs in it.



That was my plan as well. But when I went to the reservations list it wasn't there. So I read the confirmation email more closely and saw it was in the other account, and then canceled it from the other account.


----------



## timpatmc

I have an IT background and have two WM accounts and one CW account.  I got familiar with the look and feel of the new WM site because it looks like it uses the same code base as the CW website.  That makes sense, from a maintenance perspective.  But there are still differences that need to be fixed on the new WM site, in addition to what @Eric B listed:

- New WM site doesn't allow one night stays, and it should.  CW doesn't allow it, so that is probably a crossover function they haven't fixed
- The Bonus Time with the dots on the calendar was just added within the last few weeks, as it wasn't there in mid-December.  But it doesn't have Fun Time or South Pacific search
- There is no direct RCI link, which is important, because with WM, your credits are taken with you into the RCI search for on the fly searches and booking.  With CW, you have to deposit them first
- One thing I liked about the CW site is on the list of your existing reservations, it shows you the unit type on the reservation.  With the new WM site, you have to click into each reservation to see it.  The overall list of reservations should show at a glance the number of credits you used plus the unit type you reserved
- The CW site is painfully slow, and the new WM site has a bit of that too.  Of course, it looks like they've throttled down the number of servers that are serving the old WM site as it errors out almost every other click...really unprofessional way to force people over to a new site as it pisses off owners and overwhelms the call center.
- I do like the dashboard view on the new site, as it puts most everything about your account in one screen, with the option to click on

I've sent a bunch of feedback in, but I'd love to be involved directly as I've been in IT for 30 years and know how the SW dev and test process work.  I wonder if they have much of an IT department, or if they outsource it all out for maintenance and big projects.


----------



## DAman

Where is the Save Search on the new website?

I guessing there isn’t one. There should be as it was a time saver.

I’m not a fan of the new website  It is slow.


----------



## Richelle

I would be happy to help as much as I can, but as @HitchHiker71  said, it involves more then just feeding the IT folks feedback.  We need to actually be able to log into the website to replicate the issues being reported, and try to find details that might narrow down the issue.  Without access to the site, we are limited to how much we can help.


----------



## DaveNV

The one thing I don't see, and wish it was available, is an account history.  When were credits last deposited, what did I use, what was taken from the account, and when?  That sort of thing.  Whenever there is a problem, it requires calling in and explaining to a person with ZERO experience about four times why you're calling.  I went through this the other day, and after nearly two hours, and speaking with two different people, I finally got an investigation case opened to search for my missing credits.  It's extremely frustrating.

Dave


----------



## Eric B

bizaro86 said:


> That was my plan as well. But when I went to the reservations list it wasn't there. So I read the confirmation email more closely and saw it was in the other account, and then canceled it from the other account.



Ok, I went through making another test reservation to see what happens.  Made a reservation for 13 months out at 7:53 am EST (4:53 am PST) this morning and the system indicated that it was making the reservation under the wrong account number and transferred me to the "My Reservations" portion of the site for that account when I clicked on the link in the reservation confirmation page, but the reservation was actually under the proper account.  I was able to cancel the test reservation and it restored the credits to the proper account.



DaveNV said:


> The one thing I don't see, and wish it was available, is an account history.  When were credits last deposited, what did I use, what was taken from the account, and when?  That sort of thing.  Whenever there is a problem, it requires calling in and explaining to a person with ZERO experience about four times why you're calling.  I went through this the other day, and after nearly two hours, and speaking with two different people, I finally got an investigation case opened to search for my missing credits.  It's extremely frustrating.
> 
> Dave



It's a pain in the butt, but there is a history of past reservations available going through the "My Reservations" page.  You have to select the year in which you want to view the reservations and select the individual reservation to get that information.  There's also an amazing amount of information that is provided on reservations that had existed before the account was transferred to me as a resale account that probably shouldn't be listed - who made the reservation, what name was used for the guest checking in, how much the cost was for any additional taxes, and the last four digits of the credit card and the credit card type that was used to pay those taxes.  It doesn't strike me as enough information to be an illegal breach of data security since it's limited to the last four digits and doesn't include expiration dates, etc., but that's an awful lot of excess information for Wyndham to be providing to people that don't really have any good reason to have it.  I've got their travel history with WorldMark going back to 2009; there are a couple of entries in 2003 that don't show the data but exist.  If I were involved in any kind of policy making position for WorldMark by Wyndham, I would have this information stripped from resale contract accounts when they transfer - I'm willing to bet that I'm not listed as someone Wyndham shares information with on privacy disclosures and didn't see any warning about this in the paperwork I did to combine a couple of resale accounts.


----------



## DaveNV

Eric B said:


> It's a pain in the butt, but there is a history of past reservations available going through the "My Reservations" page.



I saw similar reservations history when I bought my account resale.  And I'm fine with being able to go see those previous reservations, and whether they were cancelled, and so forth, even if they don't apply to me.  My ask is for an accounting of the history on the overall account itself.  Credits in and out, dates, who did it, and why. Maintenance fee billing and payment history would be a bonus. If the person on the phone can "look at the account," why can't I?

This is the second time this same thing has happened to me when I did an Eplus retrade through Interval. The first time, the only way I knew there was a problem was when WM sent me an invoice for the housekeeping fee - that I'd paid previously when I did the initial exchange.  I discovered only when I got the credit back for the HK fee that I also got back the credits they'd taken.  This time around, I haven't yet received a housekeeping fee bill, but the credits for the exchange are missing from my account. I fully expect to get that housekeeping bill any day.  If there was a way to see the account history, it'd be a lot easier to point WM to where the issue happened, and get them to fix it.

Dave


----------



## Eric B

DaveNV said:


> I saw similar reservations history when I bought my account resale.  And I'm fine with being able to go see those previous reservations, and whether they were cancelled, and so forth, even if they don't apply to me.  My ask is for an accounting of the history on the overall account itself.  Credits in and out, dates, who did it, and why. Maintenance fee billing and payment history would be a bonus. If the person on the phone can "look at the account," why can't I?
> 
> This is the second time this same thing has happened to me when I did an Eplus retrade through Interval. The first time, the only way I knew there was a problem was when WM sent me an invoice for the housekeeping fee - that I'd paid previously when I did the initial exchange.  I discovered only when I got the credit back for the HK fee that I also got back the credits they'd taken.  This time around, I haven't yet received a housekeeping fee bill, but the credits for the exchange are missing from my account. I fully expect to get that housekeeping bill any day.  If there was a way to see the account history, it'd be a lot easier to point WM to where the issue happened, and get them to fix it.
> 
> Dave



Well, if it's related to the difficulty with accounting for the credits used in II using Eplus, that's probably a feature, not a bug.  IMHO, Wyndham won't be spending anything to correct speed bumps in using an exchange they don't own.  I've only done deposit first trades with II using my WorldMark accounts, so haven't had the same issues, fortunately.


----------



## DaveNV

Eric B said:


> Well, if it's related to the difficulty with accounting for the credits used in II using Eplus, that's probably a feature, not a bug.  IMHO, Wyndham won't be spending anything to correct speed bumps in using an exchange they don't own.  I've only done deposit first trades with II using my WorldMark accounts, so haven't had the same issues, fortunately.



I understand there is only so much WM can do in advance.  But if they had transparency in the account history, problems like this could more easily be discovered and resolved.  Owners are more likely to know what is in their accounts (or should be) and a visible account history would make things a lot more manageable.

Dave


----------



## js203

DaveNV said:


> I understand there is only so much WM can do in advance. But if they had transparency in the account history, problems like this could more easily be discovered and resolved. Owners are more likely to know what is in their accounts (or should be) and a visible account history would make things a lot more manageable.
> 
> Dave



I concur. I ran into the same issue as Dave did every single time I did an ePlus retrade : new credits and housing keeping token got taken out first without returning the original. It became a mess when I had multiple trades at the same time. It took me almost a year and multiple phone calls/ emails to finally get them all sorted out. There were lots of back and forth. Every time I would talk to a new owner care rep and had to explain the situation all over again. If we have a history of credit in/out in front of us, things will be much easier. I would consider that the no. 1 feature on my wishlist for the new website.


----------



## js203

And as a matter of fact I am going though this same credit balance dispute process again right now. First email sent 12/21, first phone call made 1/1 ( email response saying they have a few questions for me). Let us see how long it is gonna take to resolve. This was just for 1 retrade.


----------



## chemteach

Am I missing something?  I can't seem to find any way to look for availability other than typing in a place and picking dates.  Has anyone figured out how to use the new website in an easy way?


----------



## Eric B

It's not easy in part because the site is pretty slow.  If there's a resort you want to go to specifically, you can go to the resort page and look at the availability by the month, but that's not particularly easy either.


----------



## timpatmc

chemteach said:


> Am I missing something?  I can't seem to find any way to look for availability other than typing in a place and picking dates.  Has anyone figured out how to use the new website in an easy way?


You can look up resort availability two ways:

On the main Dashboard page, if you know the location and dates, type those in to get close
If you want to search an area, go to Resorts at the top, then Explore Resorts, and you can use the map to zero in or type a city and it show you the closest resorts.  Then you click on Monthly Availability and you can search by unit type


----------



## Born2Travel

It would be nice to see a list of waitlist requests.  I always have to keep my own separate list of what I have requested.  I looked at the new site and very much disliked it.  I think the old site should be available until they get the new one operating successfully.


----------



## DaveNV

Following up:  The missing credits have now been returned to my WM account. No word from WM about the investigation case that was opened.  (Do they ever tell you what they found?)  But the end result is good enough.  At least I'm back where I should be. I think.  Still not sure about a housekeeping token for this II retrade - I don't recall if I had a HK available or not.  

Dave


----------



## easyrider

Maybe I'm just use to the old WM website. I'm not really liking the new site. I see new Wyndham resorts added to the inventory that are not listed on the old site. Are these Wyndham travelshare inventory ? I'm Trendwest Accounts so there is some Wyndham available to my accounts but I never use it.

Bill


----------



## chemteach

Is there a way on the new site to see what units are available but not bookable (13 months plus)?  That feature is really helpful


----------



## DaveNV

DaveNV said:


> Following up:  The missing credits have now been returned to my WM account. No word from WM about the investigation case that was opened.  (Do they ever tell you what they found?)  But the end result is good enough.  At least I'm back where I should be. I think.  Still not sure about a housekeeping token for this II retrade - I don't recall if I had a HK available or not.
> 
> Dave



Replying to my own post.  I received a bill in the mail today for the housekeeping token they say is needed for this II retrade situation.  The mistakenly-taken credits have already been returned to my account.  And now they want me to pay them for a housekeeping token I don't owe.  I called in to get it resolved, spent nearly 90 minutes on Hold, and the call disconnected.  Great...  I'll try again tomorrow.   

I'm pretty disgusted by this new website - impossible to find anything without knowing exactly which resort is wanted, and when.  And even then, a single night still can't be booked.  In this day and age, why can't they put together a website that actually works before throwing it to the members? Some are saying this looks like the Wyndham site - I sure hope that one works better than this one.

dave


----------



## Eric B

DaveNV said:


> Replying to my own post.  I received a bill in the mail today for the housekeeping token they say is needed for this II retrade situation.  The mistakenly-taken credits have already been returned to my account.  And now they want me to pay them for a housekeeping token I don't owe.  I called in to get it resolved, spent nearly 90 minutes on Hold, and the call disconnected.  Great...  I'll try again tomorrow.
> 
> I'm pretty disgusted by this new website - impossible to find anything without knowing exactly which resort is wanted, and when.  And even then, a single night still can't be booked.  In this day and age, why can't they put together a website that actually works before throwing it to the members? Some are saying this looks like the Wyndham site - I sure hope that one works better than this one.
> 
> dave



It's pretty obvious you don't own Club Wyndham, too.  Many growing pains on that side; we have been able to provide lots of feedback through @HitchHiker71 and @Richelle.  I'm hoping @timpatmc was able to connect and help out.


----------



## DaveNV

Eric B said:


> It's pretty obvious you don't own Club Wyndham, too.  Many growing pains on that side; we have been able to provide lots of feedback through @HitchHiker71 and @Richelle.  I'm hoping @timpatmc was able to connect and help out.



I don't have Club Wyndham, as far as I know  But anything's possible.   If feedback is being taken, I'll be happy to share my experience.

Dave


----------



## traveller1

Eric B said:


> That functionality does exist if you search from the resort map rather than the availability calendar.  It's actually a bit of an improvement because you can search multiple resorts across the region boundaries rather than limiting it to the set regions.


Good to know!  Thanks!


----------



## HitchHiker71

Eric B said:


> It's pretty obvious you don't own Club Wyndham, too. Many growing pains on that side; we have been able to provide lots of feedback through @HitchHiker71 and @Richelle. I'm hoping @timpatmc was able to connect and help out.



We are still waiting on a response back from within Wyndham on the feasibility of going down this path. Until we have a willing and reliable player within the Worldmark for Wyndham IT side of the equation - we are in a holding pattern. The ask has been made twice - no response to date. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## geist1223

They should just hire my Son's Company. I believe he just finished multiple projects for Samsung. Of course that means starting from scratch.  They sit down with the Company Executives to discuss what they want. Then they sit down with the actual users to determine what is needed. The Project is not over until all "bugs" are fixed and the Users and Executives have what they wanted and needed.


----------



## timpatmc

HitchHiker71 said:


> We are still waiting on a response va if from Wyndham on the feasibility of going down this path. Until we have a willing and reliable player on the Worldmark for Wyndham side of the equation - we were in a holding pattern. The ask has been made twice - no response to date.



I am an owner on both the Worldmark and Club Wyndham side, and as I mentioned before, I'm happy to jump in to help.  Normally, there's a process before this all begins to gather requirements and prioritize the functionality.  Then it is incrementally building the functionality into the new product, and releasing on a timeline.  From what it looks like, they've combined the platform/code to host both websites.

I'm not sure who has the contacts at Wyndham IT, but I'm happy to help.  At a minimum, I would love to understand what process they actually followed.  I have sent multiple feedback in, saying that there should be communication out to owners as to what the rollout plan is, as it is creating lots of ill will, and is clogging up the call centers.


----------



## keno999

HitchHiker71 said:


> We are still waiting on a response va if from Wyndham on the feasibility of going down this path. Until we have a willing and reliable player on the Worldmark for Wyndham side of the equation - we were in a holding pattern. The ask has been made twice - no response to date.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Probably because their hair is on fire since both the old and new sites aren't working well.  Thanks for trying!


----------



## HitchHiker71

timpatmc said:


> I am an owner on both the Worldmark and Club Wyndham side, and as I mentioned before, I'm happy to jump in to help.  Normally, there's a process before this all begins to gather requirements and prioritize the functionality.  Then it is incrementally building the functionality into the new product, and releasing on a timeline.  From what it looks like, they've combined the platform/code to host both websites.
> 
> I'm not sure who has the contacts at Wyndham IT, but I'm happy to help.  At a minimum, I would love to understand what process they actually followed.  I have sent multiple feedback in, saying that there should be communication out to owners as to what the rollout plan is, as it is creating lots of ill will, and is clogging up the call centers.



Until we have buy-in from within Wyndham - anything we do apart from that is really a moot point.  To date - I have had no interest/response from Wyndham - so until we validate Wyndham's willingness to cooperate and participate - it's not worth spending any time on this effort.  Most of my contacts have left the Wyndham IT team over the past few months - so I'm in the process of rebuilding relationships - and that's a slow process based upon past experience.  I suspect the recent exits are due at least in part to the new CIO that was hired a few months ago - oftentimes we see people exit when a major leadership change occurs.  I have not yet had the opportunity to meet the new CIO either.


----------



## HitchHiker71

A quick update that today I was able to validate the current Worldmark website product manager contact and confirmed this resource is evaluating our back channel feedback request at present. I hope to have another update soon on our outstanding ask.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHappyWanderer

I set up my account at the new website but it wont let me log in and i get an email that says to contact system administrator to have password reset but it gave no info on how to do that. I have tried a couple worldmark/wyndham numbers but keep getting shuttled around and then no one answers after 60 minutes on hold.
Does anyone have a good number or other way to get log in help for the new website?


----------



## Eric B

TheHappyWanderer said:


> I set up my account at the new website but it wont let me log in and says to contact system administrator but gave no info on how to do that. I have tried a couple worldmark/wyndham numbers but keep getting shuttled around and then no one answers.
> Does anyone have a good number or other way to get log in help for the new website?



Neither the new WorldMark nor the Club Wyndham sites are working very well right now.  I don't think it's specific to your account.


----------



## TheHappyWanderer

Are they planning on shutting down the old website on 1-31-22?  I can still access that website, but I will be anxious if I have no web access as of 2-1-22, and if it's also difficult to get help over the phone.

I have a confirmation that I may need to cancel in early February.


----------



## jmfrost

TheHappyWanderer said:


> I set up my account at the new website but it wont let me log in and i get an email that says to contact system administrator to have password reset but it gave no info on how to do that. I have tried a couple worldmark/wyndham numbers but keep getting shuttled around and then no one answers after 60 minutes on hold.
> Does anyone have a good number or other way to get log in help for the new website?



I'm having the same exact issue.  I don't recall it giving me an option to create the password when I setup the new account.  The reset password link says that I have to contact the administrator and when I call into the worldmark line they don't know what to do.  I'm gonna call again next week, If I'll followup if I have any info worth passing along.


----------



## jmfrost

jmfrost said:


> I'm having the same exact issue.  I don't recall it giving me an option to create the password when I setup the new account.  The reset password link says that I have to contact the administrator and when I call into the worldmark line they don't know what to do.  I'm gonna call again next week, If I'll followup if I have any info worth passing along.




I found someone was who was actually very helpful.  There was an activation email that I initially did not see.  I found the old email and clicked on the link and I was able to set up my password from there.  Much easier than I thought.


----------



## HitchHiker71

HitchHiker71 said:


> A quick update that today I was able to validate the current Worldmark website product manager contact and confirmed this resource is evaluating our back channel feedback request at present. I hope to have another update soon on our outstanding ask.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Sharing a quick update that I received affirmative/positive feedback from the Worldmark website product manager late last week and there is interest in collecting back channel feedback.  @Richelle and I have to work out a number of details now as to how to collect and validate/test feedback - stay tuned for another update soon.


----------



## rickandcindy23

I cannot stand the new website.  I put in Canada to search those resorts, and it said nothing found.  

Terrible, horrible website.


----------



## magmue

> I put in Canada to search those resorts, and it said nothing found.


----------



## geist1223

After about a month I received the following reply to an email to the WM BOD (of course we all know the WM BOD never reads these emails):

Good Afternoon,

Thank you for taking the time to contact the WorldMark Board of Directors. In my position with Owner Strategy I work with the Board and have been asked to respond to your concerns. The Board of Directors positions are voluntary and, as such, Board members are unable to personally respond to the vast number of emails received. I assure you that your concerns have been recorded and are taken to heart.

I hope this email finds you well and apologize for the delay in our response.

I am sorry for the frustration that you have experienced with our new website. It is important to note that new features will be added to the website in the coming months as we gather owner feedback, and the current website will remain available for the foreseeable future, until its eventual discontinuation.

Your feedback is valuable, and we are always glad to understand our opportunities for growth and improvement. We appreciate any suggestions you may have to help provide a better experience for you in the future. Please let us know if you have any other questions or concerns.

As a Club, we remain fully committed to deliver hospitality with heart to our valued owners. If you have any further questions or concerns, please do not hesitate to contact Owner Services at 800-457-0103, or by email at  ownersupport@worldmarktheclub.com. We are available Mon-Fri 6 am to 7 pm, Sat-Sun 6 am to 5 pm PST.

Respectfully,

Sara K.
Owner Resolution Specialist - WorldMark by Wyndham


----------



## nightnurse613

So, I wanted to escape for several days and I didn't much care where but, I had to check availability by suite size at every resort. I would have preferred to look at all availability at several resorts/states. Seems like a BIG ask but, is it unreasonable?


----------



## rickandcindy23

nightnurse613 said:


> So, I wanted to escape for several days and I didn't much care where but, I had to check availability by suite size at every resort. I would have preferred to look at all availability at several resorts/states. Seems like a BIG ask but, is it unreasonable?


This website is identical to Wyndham's, so it's apparently a big ask because Wyndham owners have not been happy with it, but it matters not to Wyndham.  

I need to reserve some great weeks at Dolphin's Cove for 2023 and have been very frustrated with my searches.  Wyndham ruins everything it touches.  The old website was so easy.  They messed me up for my searches.  I know, I know, I am just a big complainer.


----------



## CO skier

HitchHiker71 said:


> Sharing a quick update that I received affirmative/positive feedback from the Worldmark website product manager late last week and there is interest in collecting back channel feedback.


Thank goodness, because the introduction of the new WorldMark website is a greater failure (if that is even imaginable) than the introduction of the Club Wyndham version a couple of years ago.

The developers of the current WorldMark website were decades ahead of other timeshares in their website development.  Comprehensive Bonus Time search options and the total availability by date per unit displayed on the 4-month calendar are just two major examples that are completely lacking in the new WorldMark website.  The new website threw these advantages into the trash heap, likely due to a complete ignorance of the workings of the current WorldMark website and how WorldMark owners used those advantages to maximize the flexibility for reserving their vacations.

In other words, the website developer must be inundated by "feedback" from the new website; the website developer most desperately needs experienced owners' input to get them out of the mess they have developed.

At a minimum, I would think Wyndham would grant access to a full (testing only) Travelshare account to fully test possible improvements offered by experienced WorldMark owners.

If there is serious action on the part of Wyndham as a result of back channel feedback (more concise and valuable than the mountain of feedback they must be receiving through the website), I have some pretty good ideas.


----------



## Breezy52

Thank you so much for your efforts and persistence ~ so appreciated ~


----------



## Tacoma

I think this becomes the new reason to turn down owner updates. Until you provide us with a website that is easy to navigate with some of the functionality that we had before I will not attend any more owner updates. You could also mention the wait times to get to talk to a vacation planner.


----------



## DaveNV

Tacoma said:


> I think this becomes the new reason to turn down owner updates. Until you provide us with a website that is easy to navigate with some of the functionality that we had before I will not attend any more owner updates. You could also mention the wait times to get to talk to a vacation planner.



I called in the other day and spent an hour and twenty minutes on Hold before I spoke with someone.  And that person had no idea how to help resolve the issue.  After 30 minutes of trying to describe the problem, and me telling them what needed to happen to fix it, I was transferred to a Level Two person.  Who promptly said she had no idea how to fix the issue, and supposedly opened a ticket.  The issue is still not resolved.

I am beyond disgusted.

Dave


----------



## easyrider

The new website for WM stinks and the old website is having issues for me anyway. Is there a trick to see the calendar ? On the old website as soon as I move the month calender I get an error . On the new website it seems like alot of effort. 

Bill


----------



## keno999

HitchHiker71 said:


> Sharing a quick update that I received affirmative/positive feedback from the Worldmark website product manager late last week and there is interest in collecting back channel feedback.  @Richelle and I have to work out a number of details now as to how to collect and validate/test feedback - stay tuned for another update soon.


Has anything more been happening on this front?  I am finally able to login now that they finally resolved my SAIF ticket.  It appears that the website generally works.  I was able to make a reservation and choose either of the 2 owners.  I did take a survey afterward and requested that they improve the website's speed.  Also requested that they provide an experience like the 4-month calendar on the old website.  Overall it exceeded my expectations considering all of the negative feedback.


----------



## markb53

And now it appears they have removed the monthly availability calendar so there is now no way to see what is available during a given month. Hopefully it’s being removed to fix or improve it.


----------



## Hobokie

Question for the folks that have transitioned to the new site (I have not yet!), are you able to still use the old site or do you now only have access to the new site?


----------



## markb53

Hobokie said:


> Question for the folks that have transitioned to the new site (I have not yet!), are you able to still use the old site or do you now only have access to the new site?


Once you register on the new site you can use either or both. If you book a reservation on one it shows up on the other.


----------



## Hobokie

easyrider said:


> The new website for WM stinks and the old website is having issues for me anyway. Is there a trick to see the calendar ? On the old website as soon as I move the month calender I get an error . On the new website it seems like alot of effort.
> 
> Bill


Bill, I’m still on the old site and I get an error too, just keep trying lol the error shows up intermittently… (meaning just hit the back button or navigate to a different part of the site and then try again and you should be able to see the calendar with 4 day availability, book a res, etc). There are only a few things I can no longer do (see Inventory Specials, for example)


----------



## geist1223

How can such a large Corporation be so incompetent with IS?


----------



## Born2Travel

I want to be able to see all my reservations in a list that I can print.   I don't need all the pictures taking up space.  Is there a way?  It's waaay too much work to try and do anything with the new website.  I can't find a decent way to look for a reservation and just see what's available without asking for a specific date/location; drives me nuts!


----------



## rickandcindy23

geist1223 said:


> How can such a large Corporation be so incompetent with IS?


Keep wondering that myself.


----------



## rickandcindy23

Shell's website is worse.  Shell is also "managed by Wyndham."   You cannot pull up a reservation to change the name to a guest, the ability is not there.  And you cannot view transaction history.  On top of those two issues, the points you use to book confirmations do not necessarily get subtracted from your totals automatically, which requires them to email and say, "You don't have points available," even though points do show as available on their website.  It's a total joke.  

I assume Wyndham is in the process of moving to the Wyndham format with Shell as they did with WorldMark.  I miss the old WM website.  Searching three months is a lot easier.  Whatever Wyndham touches, it gets worse.


----------



## WManning

geist1223 said:


> How can such a large Corporation be so incompetent with IS?


It's  easy if owned by Wyndham.


----------



## TheHappyWanderer

Yes Wyndham is alot like King Midas in Reverse. If only Wyndham were as introspective as Tony Soprano, who coined that phrase.

(Edit that, The Hollies also had a song with that title in 1968 that was written by Graham Nash.)


----------



## Tacoma

I seem to no longer have access to the old site. Could we perhaps start a new thread with just tricks of how to find things on the new website? Was looking for Monday Madness and Inventory specials and couldn't find them. I'm worried I'll never get a great reservation again by saving a search and logging on at exactly 6 am. Can we still do that? Also searching takes way more time and effort compared tot he old site.


----------



## markb53

Tacoma said:


> I seem to no longer have access to the old site. Could we perhaps start a new thread with just tricks of how to find things on the new website? Was looking for Monday Madness and Inventory specials and couldn't find them. I'm worried I'll never get a great reservation again by saving a search and logging on at exactly 6 am. Can we still do that? Also searching takes way more time and effort compared tot he old site.



The old site is still mostly working. Inventory specials are are no longer on the old site, you have to go to the new site to see them. There is no saved search on the new site so far but everyone will be in the same boat. The new site is a 24 hour website. But it does appear that 13 month out inventory shows up at 6:00AM each morning.


----------

